# processori VIa C7: novita'? quanto usciranno?

## power83

ciao, qualcuno ha qualche novita' o soffiata riguardo i nuovi processori Via V7 che usciranno? quando?

quanto saranno commercializate le nuove Epia?

Io ho letto un po' su www.epiacenter.com......

ps: intanto, chie 'e oltre a me che ha e usa x desktop/server/HTPC la MII-10000 o simili?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh non sono ancora usciti, io, comunque sono un fortunato possessore di uno di questi portatili avendo inventato il nome Coolibrì per la mascotte che rappresenta questa nuova categoria di processori.

Guarda questo link

Comunque il lancio di schede EPIA con tale piattaforma dovrebbe essere introno alla metà di quest'anno... di + non c'è concesso sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh non sono ancora usciti, io, comunque sono un fortunato possessore di uno di questi portatili avendo inventato il nome Coolibrì per la mascotte che rappresenta questa nuova categoria di processori.
> 
> Guarda questo link

 

Grande  :Very Happy: 

Ma è stato soprattutto il voto degli utenti a decretare il vincitore  :Razz: 

A proposito come va il gioiellino?  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma è stato soprattutto il voto degli utenti a decretare il vincitore 
> 
> 

 

Si, ma il nome meritava almeno un voto  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *earcar wrote:*   
> 
> Ma è stato soprattutto il voto degli utenti a decretare il vincitore 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ma certo! Infatti ho votato per coolibrì  :Very Happy: 

Stavo solo scherzando  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Hey, beh come notebook sembra vada bene, per il momento, sto provando ad installarci gentoo... e poi vediamo quale è il risultato finale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stavo solo scherzando 

 

lo so   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nosacciu

che prestazioni avrebbero?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> che prestazioni avrebbero? 

 

Domanda sbagliata  :Wink: 

Più che altro dovresti chiedere: che consumi avrebbero   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nosacciu

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *nosacciu wrote:*   che prestazioni avrebbero?  
> 
> Domanda sbagliata 
> 
> Più che altro dovresti chiedere: che consumi avrebbero  

 

volevo sapere piu' o meno se valgono i pentium 4 o valgono un celeron

----------

## Dr.Dran

Wow, bella domanda, sono molto differenti, dunque innanzitutto hanno le seguenti feature (ti parlo della serie M per notebook):

- Consumo, la versione a 2.0 Ghz arriva a 20 W di consumo di picco contro i 60/70 W di un P4 o AMD64 e a soli 0.1 W di consumo in stato di "idle"

- Possiede i set d'istruzioni MMX, SSE, SSE2 & SSE3

- Possiede una cache L2 da 128 Kbyte (un pò piccola...)

- Possiede 16 pipeline stages

- Posside una unità hardware crittografica che supporta gli algoritmi Full SHA-1 & SHA-256 & RSA (Moltiplicazione di Montgomery)

- Posside il Bit NX

Comunque come prestazioni posso dire che è simile al notebook PIV a 2.0 Ghz,al momento posso affermarlo solo per quello che riguarda la compilazione dei pacchetti... comunque consuma moooooolto meno. Più avanti appena finita l'installazione continuerò a fare delle prove e poi farò sapere... tenete conto che il kernel e il gcc non è compilato purtroppo per questo hardware specifico... non esiste ancora il supporto linux per i processori C7

Ciauz :d

----------

## Dr.Dran

Riesumo il Post per segnalare agli appassionati questi due link:

http://www.mini-itx.com/2006/03/10/via-show-c7-boards-at-cebit

http://www.mini-itx.com/2006/03/10/gigabytes-20-ghz-c7-cpu-mini-itx-board

http://www.mini-itx.com/2006/03/14/msis-c7-cpu-mini-itx-board

Avete visto anche altre grosse case produttrici hanno adottato questo spettacolare processore... speriamo che sia il gcc che il kernel inizi a supportare le caratteristiche importanti quali il cpu schaling di questa CPU e altre cose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

ehe.....t ringrazio per i links, ovviamente li avevo gia' visti (solo per puro caso, quidni tienici aggiornati x favore)!

Io trovo davvero stupenda quella della Gigabyte, ma chissa' quanto costeranno queste belle schedine....indubbiamente la serie con procesori C3 sara\ soppiantata di brutto cm prestazioni....consumi identici, anzi minori x i C7, ma doppio clock e cache L2, per nn parlare del supporto SSE3  :Rolling Eyes:   (e del SATA raid 0/1).

Sto gia' sbavando.

----------

## Dr.Dran

hihihihi in effetti le prestazioni del C7 sono molto superiori, quindi probabilmente appena entreranno effettivamente in mercato ne vedremo delle belle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

Domanda: 

ma gcc ha una march specifica x le cpu C3??????

che march si puo' usare se nn c'e' quella sopra indicata?

----------

## X-Drum

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh non sono ancora usciti, io, comunque sono un fortunato possessore di uno di questi portatili avendo inventato il nome Coolibrì per la mascotte che rappresenta questa nuova categoria di processori.

 

maledetto lamero  :Very Happy: 

e non mi hai nemmeno detto che avevi vinto!!

cmq gg!

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> maledetto lamero 
> 
> e non mi hai nemmeno detto che avevi vinto!!
> 
> cmq gg!

 

Gosh   :Embarassed:  eh eh eh hai ragione hihihihihi il lavoro e lo studio mi hanno portato via un pò di tempo prezioso  :Very Happy: 

Chiedo venia  :Very Happy: 

Comuque è grazie a tutti voi se ho vinto questo gioiellino  :Very Happy: 

@power83

io utilizzo la flag c3-2 e poi aggiungo il set d'istruzioni sse3 e le ottimizzazioni -Os, per ora sembra funzionare... speriamo che presto però arrivino le sue flags e poi "patchino" SSL/SSH/PGP per poter utilizzare la sua unità crittografica eh eh eh

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> sono un fortunato possessore di uno di questi portatili avendo inventato il nome Coolibrì per la mascotte che rappresenta questa nuova categoria di processori.

 

hai vinto un portatile con Coolibrì.... azzo, che chiurlo!

scusate, non ho potuto resistere...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *DranXXX wrote:*   sono un fortunato possessore di uno di questi portatili avendo inventato il nome Coolibrì per la mascotte che rappresenta questa nuova categoria di processori. 
> 
> hai vinto un portatile con Coolibrì.... azzo, che chiurlo!
> 
> scusate, non ho potuto resistere...

 

Yessssssssssssssssss.... ecco qui il link della vincita  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

ehe, io ora sto reinstallando tutto sulla mia Epia-M10000 Nehemiah, prima avevo queste:

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

ora voglio mettere queste

[code]CFLAGS="-march=c3-2 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

[code]

Sto usando gcc 3.4.5, sarei tentato a provare il 4.1.0 che su gcc.gnu.org e' rilasciato STABLE.....che ne pensate?!

ps: che ne pensate delle ottimizzazioni nelle CFLAGS?[/code]

----------

## X-Drum

scusate la domanda :

per quanto riguarda i processori eden/c7 via

(http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/processors/eden_ulv/index.jsp)

a supporto in generale per linux come siamo messi?

stessa storia del V7?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ehe, io ora sto reinstallando tutto sulla mia Epia-M10000 Nehemiah, prima avevo queste:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> ...

 

Beh ti consiglo di omettere -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse sono incluse nel parametro -march=c3-2, per il resto va benone opterei pure per un flag -O2 visto che il C3 in questione possiede 128 kb di cache L1 e 64 Kb di cache L2 e quindi non avresti netti miglioramenti rendendo l'eseguibile + piccolo  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

P.S. Questi consigli mi sono stati dati da !equilibrium dopo vari test fatti su eseguibili compilati con vari parametri CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

mmmmm sei sicuro su queste info della cache....di solito e' la L2 la piu' grande, nn la L1...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *power83 wrote:*   

> mmmmm sei sicuro su queste info della cache....di solito e' la L2 la piu' grande, nn la L1...

 

Yesssssssssssssss....  ho fatto un errore leggendo questa specifica guida operativa eh eh eh vengono direttamente dei manuali della via scaricabili dal sito del produttore...  :Very Happy: 

Comunque direttamente sul sito ci sono i manuali dei proc con le specifiche C3:

VIA Eden-N Processor Specifications

VIA Eden ESP Processor Specifications (C5P Nehemiah Core) io posseggo questa  :Very Happy: 

Nella prima guida operativa dove ho guardato indicava come cache L1 128K, solo che effettivamente hanno sommato le due cache L1 da 64k dove vengono incece chiaramente indicate nelle due specifiche successive che ho trovato   :Wink: 

Se poi ti interessano le specifiche dei processori C7:

VIA C7™-M Processor Specifications

VIA C7 Processor Specifications

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

